# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  عمرو أديب:حماس أصبحت "حماستان" وأفشلت الحوار بتعليمات إيران وسوريا

## Sad Story

خلال برنامح القاهرة اليوم عبر الفضائية المصرية وحضور الإعلامي المصري عمرو أديب في برنامج القاهرة اليوم قال الإعلامي المصري مقدم البرنامج أنه كان من المتوقع ان يحضر اللقاء الرئيس محمود عباس مع القيادة المصرية والجهات المعنية بالملف الفلسطيني ، وحماس أعلنت فجأة بعدم حضور الاجتماع ومصر ألغت الحوار ،بسبب إنسحاب حماس 





جزء من خطبة  الشيخ :د هاني السباعي في عيد الفطر المبارك في احد مساجد لندن يوجه لحركة حماس انتقادات لاذعة فيها 

استمع للخطبة من  هنا 


لمتابعة اخر الاخبار العالمية على قناة الجزيرة بث مباشر على رابط خاص بالمنتدي من  هنا 


للاستماع لاخر الاخبار العالمية  على راديو مونت كارلو  من هنا
************************************

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الاربعاء 24 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2008-11-23_581577085.jpg[/aldl]

الرئيس: التصعيد الإسرائيلي في غزة صعب جدا ونبذل جهودا لأجل تهدئة شاملة
استشهاد الأسير جمعة إسماعيل موسى (65عاماً) في مستشفى سجن الرملة الإسرائيلي المحكوم عليه بالسجن مؤبد و10 سنوات
تكتيم على نتائج الكابينيت حول غــزة 
تيسير خالد:حماس تؤسس قانون على طريقة طالبان 
حماس تختطف عضوين من فتح شمال غزة 
الاحتلال تعتقل سبعة مواطنين بالضفة 
الخارجية المصرية تستدعي السفير السوري 
حماد: حماس غير معنية بالمشروع الوطني ومعاناة شعبنا عبر ما تصدره من فتاوى وتصريحات
حنا عيسى يؤكد أن مسيحيي غزة ألغوا قداس منتصف الليل احتجاجا على ممارسات الاحتلال



فلسطين برس


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الاربعاء 24/12/2008



كتائب القسام تمطر المغتصبات بالصواريخ والقذائف وتهدد بتوسيع "دائرة النار"
الاحتلال يختطف شابين من بلدة زعترة شرق بيت لحم
الخضري: معاناة غزة وصلت للوضع الكارثي وعلى المجتمع الدولي تحمل مسئولياته
حرمها من المساعدات... تزاحم الغزيين على المخابز المتبقية لتوفير الخبز لأسرهم
   استنكار وإدانة واسعة لاستشهاد الأسير المقدسي جمعة إسماعيل بسبب الإهمال الطبي
فتح الانتفاضة: لا سبب لإغلاق معبر رفح سوى التآمر المصري ومنظمة التحرير انتهت
الغول: إذا استمر عباس في رئاسة السلطة بعد انتهاء ولايته سيكون حينها "دكتاتورا"
التشريعي ينفي ما نشر حول " قانون العقوبات "
حماس: سنجعل العدو يحسب ألف حساب قبل إقدامه على استهداف أي فلسطيني







فلسطين الان

----------


## Sad Story

موقعين احدهما لفتح والاخر لحماس حرب طاحنة بينهما في الانترنت 



*هنا*




*هنا*

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين برس الجمعة 28/11/2008



حماس تمنع حجاج قطاع غزة وقيادة الجهاد الإسلامي رسمياً من السفر للحج
اليوم:عودة 100مريض أنهوا علاجهم بمصر 
رئيس الوزراء:يفتتح مؤتمر سفراء فلسطين 
إطلق سراح بسام الصالحي من جاحز قلنديا 
  اسرائيل :سقوط صاروخ قرب بلدة شكول 

سوريا وتركيا تقرران إرسال مساعدات لغزة 



اخبار اليوم الجمعة 28/11/2008 من فلسطين الان



بعد وعدهم لها بالمشاركة.. لماذا رفضت الجامعة العربية حضور حماس لاجتماعات الخارجية العرب؟

خانيونس: شهيد وعدد من الجرحى في اشتباكات عنيفة بين المقاومة وخاصة الاحتلال

عبد الرحمن: حكومة فياض سلبت المنظمة ورغم ذلك عاجزة عن تقديم سلطة صهيوأمريكية

الاحتلال يختطف خمسة مواطنين من نابلس

حماس تنفي استئناف الاتصالات في صفقة تبادل الأسرى 

صيام: قطعنا شوطا كبيرا في إنشاء أجهزة أمنية بـ"صناعة وطنية"




اخبار يوم الجمعة 28/11/2008 من وكالة قدس نت

 انطلاق الموسوعة الفلسطينية العلمية الأولي في العلوم الطبية والتطبيقية وعلوم المسرح العلاجي 
 نجاة مجموعة من ألوية الناصر صلاح الدين.. 
اشتباكات عنيفة بين المقاومة الفلسطينية وقوة إسرائيلية خاصة شرق خانيونس 
 الأوقاف: اليوم الجمعة مغادرة حجاج قطاع غزة وقدس نت تنشر أسماء الذين حصلوا على تأشيرات لأداء فريضة الحج 
 وزير الصحة يطلع القنصل اليوناني العام على الأوضاع الصحية في فلسطين 
وزارة الأوقاف اليوم الجمعة مغادرة حجاج قطاع غزة و"قدس نت" تنشر أسماء الذين حصلوا على تأشيرات لأداء فريضة الحج 
إسرائيل تواصل إغلاق المعابر مع قطاع غزة وتشدد من الحصار 
 كتائب الأقصى : تستنكر الحكم على اثنين من أبنائها وتؤكد على مواصلة المقاومة 

المزيد..

----------


## Sad Story

فتح / اخبار اليوم من فلسطين برس السبت 29/11/  2008



 يوم أسود للحجاج: 13 جريح بينهم خطيرة ضرب كل من يذهب لبيت الله الحرام 

إسرائيل تقرر غداً الإفراج عن 250 أسير 
مشعل يراسل أوباما: استفد من قوة حماس 
إصابة6 جنود إسرائيليين إثر سقوط قذيفة 
المفتي العام : 7-12 هو يوم وقفة عرفة 
أبو الغيط يكشف : ورقة الى ادارة أوباما 
حكم بلعاوي :مركزية فتح - تأسف وتستغرب من مشاركة هاني الحسن وابو اللطف في مؤتمر حماس بدمشق
قيس عبد الكريم:المجلس المركزي يكلف منظمة التحرير لرفع شكوى ضد إسرائيل أمام مجلس الأمن
سعود الفيصل: إذا لم يجد الفلسطينيون حلا لخلافاتهم عند مصر فلن ينجح أي جهد آخر
  في ذكرى قرار التقسيم: الجبهة العربية تدعو للوحدة وانهاء الانقسام فوراً 
   الهيئة الإسلامية المسيحية تتهم "إسرائيل"بالتحضير لارتكاب جرائم حرب جنوب المسجد الأقصى ! 
حزب الله يستعد لإنهاء مؤتمره العام ، ويعين نصرالله أمين عام الحزب مدى الحياة 
   حفل فني وخطابي تضامنا مع الشعب الفلسطيني في مدينة كلوج الرومانية 
   سعدات من سجن هدريم يطالب العرب بكسر الحصار ويدعوا الفصائل للتمسك بالحوار 


اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان حماس  السبت 29 /11/2008

حماس: قصف موقع "ناحل عوز" رد طبيعي على جرائم الاحتلال واستمرار الحصار

نواب التشريعي بالضفة يكشفون عن رسالة وجهوها لوزراء الخارجية العرب

الداخلية تنفي أكاذيب المواقع الفتحاوية بأن الشرطة تمنع الحجاج من السفر عبر معبر رفح

أجهزة الفلتان والفوضى (أجهزة عباس) تختطف 19 من أنصار حماس بالضفة المحتلة

برهوم ينفي وجود وساطة أردنية بين حماس والاحتلال لوقف التصعيد الميداني

جامعات مصرية تفصل عدداَ من طلابها لتضامنهم مع غزة

الغصين: معبر رفح ما زال مغلق.. وحجاج غزة لم يحصلوا على تأشيرات حتى اللحظة

الهندي يتوقع انطلاق الحوار الفلسطيني قريبا وينتقد ممارسات فتح بالضفة

نتيجة القصف القسامي لنحال عوز.. الاحتلال يعترف ببتر قدم أحد الجنود المصابين بالقصف

رئيس وزراء ماليزيا يدعو الى الضغط على (إسرائيل) كي تفك الحصار عن غزة 





اخبار اليوم من فلسطين برس الخميس 27/11/2008


العرب يقررون إرسال مساعدات لغزة ويطلبون الرئيس الفلسطيني البقاء بمنصبه
القربي :سيتم تسيير قوافل مساعدات لغزة 

مصرع طفل دهساً بحادث سير في نابلس 
ترقيات للعسكريين بالضفة والقطاع 
اسرائيل تعيد فتح معبري كرم ابو سالم 
رئيس جمهورية الشيشان رمضان قديروف ، يتكفل بتوفير المساعدة المالية اللازمة لعلاج الطفل ماهر العسلي من غزة في موسكو
2000 شخصية عسكرية إسرائيلية تطالب بتبني المبادرة العربية وباراك يعلن استعداده للذهاب لأي عاصمة
الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تعتمد خمس قرارات متعلقة بقضية فلسطين بأغلبية ساحقة



اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الخميس 27/11/2008

العاهل السعودي يوافق على حل قضية حجاج قطاع غزة بعد تدخل نظيره البحريني

اللواء صقر: الرئيس عباس أول من دعا إلى ضرب "حماس" عام 1995 

وزير العدل: تعيين عباس رئيساً للدولة خطوة غير قانونية 

الاحتلال يشرع إقامة الجدار الفاصل حول مخيم شعفاط شمال القدس

"حماس" تنفي توسط الأردن لوقف الصواريخ 

إصابة شاب فلسطيني بجراح خطيرة في مواجهات بمخيم قلنديا

حماس: أي قرارات عربية تكسر الحصار وتفتح معبر رفح سيكون مرحب بها

وزراء الخارجية العرب يقررون إرسال مساعدات عاجلة وفورية لغزة 







اخبار اليوم من فلسطين برس 26/11/2008

الرئيس:حماس تريد أن تلعب و تخرب والافراجات قبل العيد لوذوي احكام عالية المزيد
إستطلاع:75.3%دولا عملت لفشل الحوار  المزيد
   عبد ربه : حماس ابلغت طهران ودمشق مسبقا بقرار الإنقلاب العسكري بقطاع غزة في حزيران/يونيو 2007. المزيد
المالكي:لن نقبل توطين فلسطيني لبنان المزيد
مواجهة بين بوش واولمرت للاتصال بحماس المزيد
بان كي مون يؤكد التزامه بتحقيق تسوية المزيد
الخضري: سفينة ليبية ابحرت تجاه غزة  المزيد
المزيد




اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان 26/11/2008

البردويل: الدول العربية لا تجرؤ على كسر الحصار في ظل الهيمنة الأمريكية على قرارها

عويضة : الاحتلال سمح بإدخال كميات محدودة من المعونات والسولار وغاز الطهي

اللجنة الشعبية لمواجهة الحصار تفتتح غداً الخميس معرضاً للصور حول حصار غزة

إعدام بدم بارد .. الاحتلال يصادق على خطة لاغتيال مقاومي الضفة دون اعتقالهم

حصيلة عربدة الاحتلال:إصابة ثلاثة ومهاجمة منازل واختطاف أخر بالخليل

الأشقر: اقتحام أجهزة عباس لمنزل النائب قفيشة عمل إجرامي غير وطني 

وزارة الأسرى تناشد بمنح أهالي الأسرى تأشيرات للحج ليتمكنوا من أداء الفريضة 




اخبار اليوم من فلسطين برس 25/11/2008

 إسرائيل توافق الافراج على 220 إسماً لاسرى بارزين ضمن صفقة شاليط المزيد
نمر حماد :الانتخابات المبكرة ستجرى بقطاع غزة والضفة واذا إعاقت حماس إجراءها في غزة فستجرى في الضفة وحدها المزيد
 باراك : حزب الله ضاعف ثلاث مرات المزيد
حجاج غزة سيغادرون القطاع أواخر الأسبوع المزيد
عمرو موسى : لن نقبل بانهيار السلطة  المزيد
قوات الاحتلال تعتقل 4مواطنين بالضفة  المزيد
مليشيا حماس تُعلن (فتح) تنظيماً محظور  المزيد



اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان 25/11/2008
تعقيبا على تسمية عباس رئيسا لدولة غير موجودة مشعل بسخرية : صحتين وعافية المزيد
بحجة استمرار إطلاق الصواريخ: الاحتلال يقرر إبقاء المعابر مع غزة مغلقة اليوم الثلاثاء المزيد
بشارة: اهتمام (إسرائيل) المفاجئ بالمبادرة العربية مناورة تطرح للتفاوض المزيد
الاحتلال يختطف أربعة مواطنين في الضفة الغربية المزيد
صحيفة عبرية: (إسرائيل) ليّنت موقفها فيما يتعلق بصفقة التبادل مع "حماس" المزيد
الاحتلال يؤجل محاكمة رئيس المجلس التشريعي د. الدويك إلى شعار آخر المزيد
نزال: كنا نود أن يحترم ( الزعنون ) تاريخه النضالي الطويل وألا يكون شاهد زور 
المزيد



اخبار فلسطين لهذا اليوم من وكالة معا للانباء 25/11/2008



العناوين

من يوميات الحصار.. فلافل على الحطب.. وسولار بالملح.. وبابور الكاز يستعيد بريقه المزيد..
نص "الوثيقة السرية" التي اتاحت للشاباك تعذيب الاسرى الفلسطينيين  المزيد...
مصور منظمة بتسيلم يوثق بكاميرته شرطيا اسرائيليا ينطح فلسطينيا اثناء هدم منزل في القدس المزيد...
"جوال" تقدم لمشتركي برامج كرتك ودردش وذوي الحالات الخاصة صلاحية مدى الحياة لشريحتهم  المزيد...

قوات الاحتلال تعتقل اربعة مواطنين بالضفة الغربية  المزيد...
 خلال ورشة عمل في مخيم عقبة جبر : المرأة الفلسطينية ما زالت تحتاج إلى الكثير من الدعم والتمكين  المزيد...
 ملتقى الشمال ينظم جولة ميدانية لرجال الأعمال المغتربين والعرب إلى محافظات الشمال  المزيد...
مئير شطريت يدعو إلى قبول مبادرة السلام العربية   المزيد...
  باراك يصدر تعليماته بابقاء المعابر بين اسرائيل وقطاع غزة مغلقة اليوم   المزيد...
 وزارة التربية والتعليم العالي تعقد ورشتين في التربية المدنية والمواطنة  المزيد...





اخبار فلسطين من وكالة قدس نت للانباء 25/11/2008

 جمعية واعد وكتلة التغيير والإصلاح ووزارة الأسرى ينظمون ورشة عمل بعنوان" الحركة الأسيرة في مواجهة سياسة إفراجات حسن النوايا " 
 التميمي: الإسلام دين عالمي منهجه الإعتدال والوسطية ويرفض الغلو والتطرف 
خلال زيارته برفقة وفد من المركز الفلسطيني للتواصل الحضاري..عبد المجيد العيله يشيد بدور وكالة قدس نت للأنباء في التغطية الإعلامية 
الناطق باسم كتائب المجاهدين يعتبر سياسة تدمير المنازل وتهويد القدس تثبت أن اللغة المفهومة للاحتلال الإسرائيلي هي المقاومة 
 الحملة الفلسطينية الدولية تنظم إعتصاما تضامنيا مع الصيادين الفلسطينيين 
 تحالف السلام الفلسطيني ينظم ندوة سياسية حول دور وسائل الإعلام في تعزيز الوحدة الوطنية والسلم الأهلي 
خلال خطابه بمناسبة انتخابه رئيساً لفلسطين.. الرئيس عباس: سنُعطي مهلة لانطلاق الحوار الوطني حتى نهاية العام أو الدعوة لانتخابات تشريعية ورئاسية جديدة 
 وزارة الأوقاف المقالة تدعو السعودية للإسراع بمنح تأشيرات لحجاج قطاع غزة 
 الإحصاء:انخفاض معدل استهلاك الأسرة الفلسطينية من الغاز بنسبة 18% مقارنة مع العام 2006 
 مؤسسات نسوية توصي بضرورة توجيه وسائل الإعلام نحو قضايا المرأة وتسليط الضوء على الانتهاكات التي تتعرض لها 
 مدير زراعة غزة:الأوضاع الزراعية بلغت من الصعوبة والخطورة ما ينذر بكارثة حقيقية 
 الخضري:الوضع المأساوي بغزة لم يتغير وبعض شاحنات المساعدات والوقود لا تُنهي الحصار المشدد 
 لجنة القدس والأقصى بالتشريعي تعقد لقاءً مع وزير التربية والتعليم العالي ووزير شؤون المرأة بالحكومة المقالة 
 بعد استدراجها بحجة التوظيف..مباحث رام الله تلقي القبض على شخص حاول الاعتداء على فتاة بإحدى المؤسسات الأهلية 
الائتلافات الوطنية لمكافحة الفقر تدعو إلى التمسك بحرية الخيارات لتطوير السياسات الوطنية 
 الكرد:كل موظف سيتلقى مستحقاته وهناك مساعدة للعمال قبل عيد الأضحى المبارك 
 رئيس اللجنة الحكومية لكسر الحصار:الاحتلال يريد تحويل قطاع غزة إلى مقبرة كبيرة من خلال تشديد الحصار 
طنبورة يكرم المئات من حافظات كتاب الله ويوزع الجوائز عليهم شمال القطاع 
 إبداع على الطريق وإبداع على الورق .. سلسلة نشاطات نفذتها جمعية الثقافة والفكر الحر بخان يونس 
 دائرة شئون اللاجئين بحماس تدعو لحشد الدعم العربي والدولي لقضية اللاجئين وحق العودة 
الجعبري: القيادة العالمية لحزب التحرير تستنهض المسلمين ضد الاتفاقية الأمنية في العراق 
الدائرة القانونية في اتحاد نقابات سلفيت تحصل حقوق عمالية لأحد العاملين 
 مدرسة شعفاط ج للبنين تتفاجأ بصعود الدخان من غرفة إدارة المدرسة الكائنة بالقرب من الحاجز العسكري 
 نواب الحركة الإسلامية في الضفة يستنكرون الصمت الرسمي العربي إزاء ما يحدث بغزة 
 نقابة الموظفين بغزة:عدم تراجع حكومة فياض عن قرارات فصل الموظفين يدل على زيادة الشرخ الفلسطيني 
 محامي مركز الميزان لحقوق الإنسان يزور النائبين سعدات والبرغوثي في سجن هدريم 
 بقرار من محكمة الصلح..إخلاء متطرفين من منزل المواطنة فاطمة الداهودي بعد استيلائهم عليه 
 الجمعة:حق العودة لا يقبل الاستفتاء ولا التجزئة ونؤكد على الوحدة الوطنية 
 الزهار:دعوة الرئيس عباس لإجراء انتخابات مبكرة تعكس أزمة حقيقة ونحن مستعدون للذهاب للحوار لكن ليس تحت أي ضغوط 
 إصابة مواطن برصاص الاحتلال شرق بيت حانون شمال القطاع 
 بلدية دير البلح تواصل أعمال صيانة شبكة الإنارة بالمدينة 
 كارين أبو زيد:نشعر بالعجز لأننا خذلنا سكان غزة وندعو المجتمع الدولي للضغط على إسرائيل لإنهاء الوضع المأساوي 
الانهيار المتسارع في خدمات الكهرباء والمياه والصرف الصحي وتصاعد أزمة الوقود والدقيق والمرافق الصحية يدمر قطاع غزة 
كتائب الأقصى ولجان المقاومة تؤكدان التزامهما بالتهدئة ما التزم الاحتلال بها 
 الإغاثة الطبية توزع ملابس مدرسية على الطلبة المعاقين داخل المدارس العادية شمال غزة 
 الأسرى للدراسات يدعو لدعم الحملة المناهضة لمحاكمة الأمين العام للجبهة سعدات 
 حماس: انتخاب الرئيس عباس رئيسـًا لدولة فلسطين هي محاولة لإنقاذه من أزمته المقبلة بعد انتهاء ولايته 
 مديرية التربية والتعليم في محافظة طولكرم تعلن نتائج مسابقة البوم الصور لمدينة القدس 
 استشهاد مقاوم من ألوية الناصر متأثراً بجراح أصيب بها في قصف إسرائيلي شرق جباليا 
في المحافظة الوسطى إطلاق حملة شعبية للتأكيد على حق العودة لدي الجيل الصاعد 
الوحدة والنصر يتأهلان إلى دور الثمانية في ختام دور الـ16 من بطولة الشهيد يحيى سفيان القصاص 
شرطة الحكومة المقالة تضبط كمية من المخدرات شمال القطاع 
مدارس جمعية التضامن تتألق في سلسلة من النشاطات المختلفة 

تفاصيل الانباء

----------


## Sad Story

فتح / اخبار اليوم من فلسطين برس الاحد30/11/  2008

حماس: مبارك زعيم خونة والسعودية والملك عبد الله مفرطين بديار المسلمين
صحفي من "صوت القدس " من غزة : يروي تفاصيل تعرضه للضرب المبرح واجباره على الافطار بطعام ملوث من مليشيا حماس على معبر رفح
إصابة 3 مواطنين بقصف شرقي المغازي 
اسرائيل تصادق على الافراج عن 250 أسيرا 
إسرائيل توقف العمل مع بنك فلسطين 

الخارجية المصرية : معبر رفح مفتوح 
افتتاح مؤتمر فلسطين المصرفي الدولي 
عضو كنيست يدعو لوضع أسرى فلسطينيين في سجن على حدود غزة ليكونوا هدفاً للصواريخ‏ الفلسطينية

 · سفارة فلسطين بالقاهرة: عودة 25 مريضا لقطاع غزة بعد إنهاء العلاج في مصر  
· مليشيات حماس تهدد الصحفيين من تغطية اعتداءاتها على الحجاج
· فساد مالي وفي ظل الحصار : أيمن طه العضو في حماس يشتري فيلا فاخرة بمبلغ 700 ألف دولار
· ميليشيات حماس تختطف مدير شركة طيبة للحج والعمرة في بيت حانون
· الخارجية الإسرائيلية تؤكد مقتل 8 إسرائيليين في اعتداءات مومباي
· مجلس الوزراء الإسرائيلي يقرر غدا الأحد الافراج عن 250 أسير فلسطيني
· مشعل يراسل أوباما: استفد من قوة حركة حماس
المزيد




حماس/ اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الاحد 30/11/2008

برهوم: لم نتلق أي عروض جديدة حول شاليط.. وكل ما يقوم به الاحتلال فبركات إعلامية ليس إلا

مصادر: دول عربية أحبطت مخططاً لعزل حماس

الغول :اقتراح استخدام الأسرى كدروع بشرية يعكس العقلية الإجرامية للاحتلال 

إصابة 14 مواطنا بينهم أطفال وحقوقيون في تجدد لاعتداءات المستوطنين بالخليل

الاحتلال هدم أكثر من " 15 " منزلاً فلسطينياً وخيمة اعتصام وقاعة أفراح

سفينة تركية لكسر الحصار تنطلق نحو غزة خلال أيام

القدومي: انتخاب عباس رئيساً لدولة فلسطين غير دستوري 

الغصين : حتى اللحظة لم نبلغ رسميا بفتح معبر رفح من قبل الجانب المصري


 رامون: التهدئة كانت خطأ لان "حماس" كانت على وشك الانهيار   
 إصابة مقاوم بنيران الاحتلال والزوارق الإسرائيلية تقصف مراكب الصيد شمال القطاع    
 وكالة "رامتان" تعلّق عملها بسبب مضايقات أجهزة أمن عباس لها   
 استعدادات صهيونية لإزالة حي عربي بأكمله جنوب المسجد "الأقصى"    
 أبو عبيدة: اجتماع للفصائل واجنحتها العسكرية لاتخاذ موقف من التهدئة

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين اخبار المواقع الاخبارية الموالية للسلطة الفلسطينية وفتح  24/11/2008

الرئيس:الانقلابيون واهمون إذا إعتقدوا أنهم سيستولون على قرارنا الوطني المزيد
استشهاد مواطن متأثرا بجراح أصيب بها قبل عشرة أيام المزيد
تقرير : انتفاضة الأقصى (6598) شهيداً، - منهم (1437) شهيداً، من فتح و (1410)شهيداً حماس و(766) شهيداً الجهاد الإسلامي المزيد
مليشيات حماس تُعلن (فتح) تنظيماً محظوراً وتمنع نشاطها الإنساني والاجتماعي المزيد
كارين أبو زيد : نشعر بالعجز لأننا خذلنا أهل غزة المزيد




عناوين اخبار المواقع الاخبارية الموالية لحماس24/11/2008

قاسم: رام الله حبيسة فياض الأمريكي.. ولا شرعية لشعبنا إلا حكومة هنية المزيد
الحملة الأوروبية لكسر الحصار تعتصم أمام السفارات المصرية تنديدا بإغلاق معبر رفح المزيد
بالصور: المواطنون الغزيون يلجئون للطهي على "البابور" للتغلب على مشكلة الغاز المزيد
الصحة: حياة 460 مواطناً في خطر بسبب الحصار المزيد



عناوين اخبار المواقع الاخبارية الموالية للسلطة الفلسطينية وفتح  23/11/2008

أولمرت وباراك طالبا عبدالله الثاني بـ الضغط على الرئيس عباس  المزيد
ما الذنب الذي اقترفه اللاجيء من مخيم الشاطيء لكي يستولى هنية على منزله المزيد
 حماس: لا سفر لحجاج غزة المسجلين في رام الله إلا بعد السماح للحجاج المسجلين لدينا بالسفر المزيد
مصر تشدِّد الخناق على مهربي قطاع غزة المزيد 
إصابة مواطنين بقصف إسرائيلي ونجاة مجموعة من كانت تطلق صواريخ المزيد
أزمة وقود في شمال سيناء بسبب التهريب إلى قطاع غزة المزيد



عناوين اخبار المواقع الاخبارية الموالية لحماس22/11/2008

الحكومة ستمنع الحجاج المسجلين مع رام الله من السفر ما لم يتم السماح للمسجلين لديها المزيد
وداست على جثث الأسود كلاب.. (عبد ربه) يهاجم الشهيد عرفات ويتهمه بـ (الفشل والغرور) المزيد
الأقصى:دخول مكتب عرفات يبين حقيقة التأمر عليه المزيد
اصابة مواطنين بقصف اسرائيلي شمال غزة المزيد
العاهل السعودي لحجاج غزة: لبيكم وسعديكم.. أبشروا المزيد
الشرطة تدعو سيارات من نوع "سوبارو" للتجمع بمقر ترخيص الشمال المزيد
قمح الحيوانات والطيور طعام أهل غزة بسبب الحصار!! المزيد

----------


## Sad Story

فتح / اخبار اليوم من فلسطين برس الاثنين 1/ 12 2008



الإفراجات شملت 13375 أسير منذ أوسلو بينهم 2125 أسير خلال الإنتفاضة
زكارنه: رواتب الموظفين الاربعاء القادم 

عبد الرحمن:هجوم حماس على السعودية ومصر دليل إفلاسها السياسي والأخلاقي
اسرائيل تجبر السفينة الليبية على العود 
مليشيات حماس تقنحم جامعة الاقصى 
باراك:معابر غزة التجارية مغلقة اليوم 
هآرتس:سيفرج عن غالبيةالنواب المعتقلين 


حماس/ اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الاثنين1/12/2008

برهوم: منع السفينة الليبية من الوصول لغزة يؤكد الوجه الإجرامي للاحتلال

غضب مصري في المكان الخطأ 

صحيفة: جيش الاحتلال يتهم حماس بمحاولة فرض أصول لعبة جديدة في المواجهة

البردويل: سلطة رام الله تقود حملة لتشويه "حماس" والوقيعة بينها وبين مصر والسعودية 

المعتقل الوحيد بالعملية: عملية مومباي استهدفت الإسرائيليين ردا على جرائم الاحتلال

لليوم السابع والعشرين على التوالي: الاحتلال يقرر استمرار إغلاق معابر قطاع غزة

الزوارق الحربية الإسرائيلية تعترض السفينة الليبية بعد وصولها المياه الاقليمية لقطاع غزة
قوات الاحتلال تختطف فلسطينيين اثنين في محافظة رام الله

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين اخبار المواقع الاخبارية الموالية للسلطة الفلسطينية وفتح  22/11/2008

عبد الرحمن: فتح كانت وستبقى الرقم الصعب في معادلة الحرب والسلام في الشرق الأوسط المزيد
ميليشيا حماس تصادر جواز سفر ابو النجا اثناء عودته من مصر الى قطاع غزة المزيد
المجلس المركزي الفلسطيني يبدأ اجتماعاته في ظل وضع مفتوح على المجهول المزيد
إرجاء عقده للعام القادم- مؤتمر فتح في عمان شباط المقبل المزيد
قوات الاحتلال تتوغل جنوب شرق غزة وتداهم عدداً من المنازل المزيد
عبد ربه : لا يوجد سياسة عند الانقلابيين سوى التمتع بعذاب غزة ومحاولة استغلاله اعلاميا ـ بدل من ان يحاولوا تخفيف المعاناه المزيد
المتضامن الإيطالي أريغوني من سجن الرملة: ظروف اعتقالنا السيئة لن تؤثر على مواقفنا المزيد
مؤسسة 'أماديوس' الفكرية المغربية تقرّر منح جائزتها السنوية للدكتور صائب عريقات المزيد


عناوين اخبار المواقع الاخبارية الموالية لحماس22/11/2008


برهوم: هجوم عباس على "حماس" يتوافق بالكلية مع مصالحه والرؤية الصهيوأمريكيةالمزيد
عسقول: الحكومة ماضية في تنفيذ برامجها في تحقيق الإصلاح وتوفير الأمن ودعم المقاومةالمزيد
استعدادات في أوروبا للاعتصام أمام السفارات المصرية تنديداً بإغلاق معبر رفح المزيد
الاحتلال يواصل إغلاق معابر غزة لليوم الـ 18 على التوالي والأزمة الإنسانية تشتدالمزيد
بان كي مون "يأسف" للتجاهل الصهيوني لندائه بفتح معابر غزةالمزيد
أجهزة عباس تستولي على الجمعية الخيرية لرعاية الأيتام في دورا بالخليلالمزيد
اللاجئون الفلسطينيون في مخيم الوحدات بالأردن يطالبون برفع الحصار عن غزةالمزيد
الأمم المتحدة: غزة على حافة كارثة إنسانية والأمراض الناجمة عن نقص الغذاء بدأت بالظهورالمزيد
التشريعي يطالب أجهزة عباس بحماية الخليل من عبث المستوطنين بدلاً من اعتقال المقاومينالمزيد
أحد واضعي الدستور الفلسطيني: لا وجود لنص يتيح تمديد ولاية عباسالمزيد

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الخميس 4/12/2008


 لندن تستضيف الرئيس عباس وأولمرت في وقـت تتصاعد حرب المستوطنين بالضـفة 
 نزال: لا حق لطنطاوي تنصيب نفسه مفتيا 
   قريع يطالب بحماية دولية للشعب الفلسطيني بسبب اعتداءات المستوطنين-انجاز مسودات المؤتمر السادس تمهيدا لعقده 
الرئاسة تستنكر التشكيك بمصر والسعودية 
د.سلام فياض يرحب بموقف البرلمان الأوروبي بتأجيل البت بموضوع انضمام إسرائيل إلى برامج الاتحاد الأوروبي
البرلمان الاردني يناقش ارسال سفينة لغزة والنائب حدادين يدعو لفك الحصار عن 3500 حاج ممنوعين من السفر
16 اصابة بحادث تصادم مركبتين بالخليل 
مزهر: الشعبية تطالب بعدم تمديد التهدئة 
البنوك تعقد اجتماعا حول مصارف قطاع غزة 
النائب العام ينوي مطالبة "الانتربول" بالقاء القبض على سامي الرملاوي
 إسرائيل: سقوط 8 قذائف هاون في النقب الغربي جرى إطلاقها من قطاع غزة
 مشادة كلامية بين ليفني ونائب فرنسي حول غزة وإسرائيل ترفض أي مبادرات أوروبية جديدة
 مصدر فلسطيني : إسرائيل سلمت السلطة الفلسطينية نسخة من اعترافات أحمد حلس
 اتصالات عربية للاتفاق على موقف موحد بشأن عملية السلام 
البطش:نرفض تمديد التهدئة مع إسرائيل لأنها ألحقت ضررا بالغاً بمصالح الشعب الفلسطيني
بواطنة : سنُعيد لحجاج قطاع غزة الرسوم بعد أن قامت حماس بمنعهم السفر
 مصر: حماس لازالت ترفض عبور الحجاج الفلسطينيين رغم فتح معبر رفح 
المزيد...




اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الخميس4/12/2008

 الحكومة الفلسطينية تحمل الاحتلال والسلطة مسئولية الاعتداءات على أهالي الخليل
في إطار "حسن نواياه لعباس "..الاحتلال يلغي تخفيض فترة الاعتقال عن الأسرى 
إصابة ثلاثة مواطنين بينهم طفلة في اعتداءات المستوطنين بالخليل
طولكرم:أمن عباس يداهم حفل استقبال أسير محرر
حماس: بيننا وبين الاحتلال ما بين المنحل محرر صحيفة الأهرام والصدق 
الخضري:تواصل انتفاضة السفن والاحتلال يشدد الحصار والمعاناة الإنسانية مستمرة
الهلال الأحمر الإيراني يعد خطة لدعم سكان قطاع غزة
وسط نداءات استغاثة.. اعتداءات المستوطينن بالخليل متواصلة والسلطة صامتة (تقرير مصور)
وفاة مريضين يرفع عدد شهداء الحصار إلى 265 ضحية
عالم دين سوري: منع حجاج غزة صد عن المسجد الحرام 
 الخضري:شخصيات رفيعة ومساعدات طبية على متن سفينة كسر الحصار   
 الشاعر: إذا تم السكوت على ما يجري في الخليل ستتحول إلى مدينة منسية    
 الاحتلال يهدم 20 منزلا في النقب وآخر بالقدس المحتلة   
 الرومانين: مواصلة حصار غزة جريمة لا تعفى السلطة من المسئولية عنها   
 سياسي فلسطيني: الحركة الاستيطانية حركة إرهابية تعمل تحت ظل حكومة الاحتلال  
المزيد...

----------


## Shift

الحرب طاحنه بيننا وبيننا .. 
الكل متهمون .. منِنّا .. وفينا .. 
الكل خائن .. الكل لا يخاف علي مصلحتنا .. 
الكل يسعي لمكاسب شخصيه .. 
الكل .. 

هذا كله بسبب عدم وجود قائد !!! 
أين القواد .. اين المبادئ .. اين الدين !!

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الجمعة 5/12/2008





الزهار يتعهد بالاستيلاء على مصر والاردن واقامه الخلافه
قيادات عسكرية إسرائيلية:تهدئة طويلة مع حماس أفضل من اتفاق سلام مع عباس
  قريع : نطالب الامم المتحدة فوراً بحماية دولية من اعتداءات المستوطنين البربرية وإلا ستنفجر الاوضاع كاملة في كافة المناطق 
المستوطنون يشنون حربا واسعة في الضفة 
لا نستبعد تأجيل الافراج عن ال 250 اسير 
د.الطيبي : من حق الفلسطينيين استعمال السلاح ضد المستوطنين دفاعا عن النفس
وزير الصحة : ارسلنا شاحنتين محملتين بالادوية لقطاع غزة بتكلفة 3 مليون شيكل
اسرائيل بدأت باجلاء مستوطنين من الخليل 
تنظيم سري لمهاجمة الفلسطينيين 
باريس تسرب الوثيقة الاوروبية للسلام 
 اسرائيل تسمح بدخول 40 شاحنة محملة بمساعدات انسانية الي غزة 
 اسرائيل تخفف اجراءات الحصار وتسمح بدخول مساعدات انسانية و الصحافيين الاجانب الى قطاع غزة
 فياض يطالب اسرائيل بادخال السيولة النقدية الى بنوك غزة
 البنوك تغلق فروعها بغزة ولا رواتب للموظفين بسبب نقص في السيولة
 مجلس الأمن الدولي يناقش اعتراض سلطات الاحتلال للسفينة الليبية المتجهة إلى ميناء غزة
قوات الاحتلال تعتقل أربعة عشر شابا من عدة مناطق في الضفة الغربية 
مصطفى الفقي: إن حماس تتصور أنها وريثة الحق الفلسطيني.. ووصف هجومها على القاهرة بـ«نكران الجميل»
 نزال: ليس من حق شيخ الأزهر تنصيب نفسه مفتيا وواعظاً على حركة حماس 

المزيد...



اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الجمعة 5/12/2008



حلقة جديدة من فساده..الكشف عن قيام الوزير بواطنة في سلطة عباس ببيع تأشيرات الحج عن طريق قيادات من فتح
صحيفة: مخاوف من ارتكاب المستوطنين لمجازر بحق الفلسطينيين في المساجد 
مساجدنا تحمل "سلطة عباس" مسؤولية جرائم المستوطنون بحق مساجد الخليل 
تقرير : 3 شهداء و10 مصابين و32 معتقل و45 توغل الأسبوع الماضي
وزارة الأسرى : الاحتلال لن يفرج عن دفعة الأسرى قبل عيد الأضحى 
الاحتلال يشدد إجراءاته على القدس ويمنع دخول المصلين دون سن الـ45
غزة محاصرة .. عباس أهدى رئيسة الكنيست طقم ذهب فاخر والأردن أعلى قيمة هدايا
النواب الأسرى يطالبون عباس بإطلاق سراح المعتقلين السياسيين مع حلول العيد
النائب سلهب يدعو لدعم صمود مواطني الخليل في وجه اعتداءات المستوطنين
الخضري: استمرار إغلاق معابر غزة التجارية وإدخال بعض الشاحنات هدفه "إعلامي"
حماس: حرمان فريق رام الله موظفي غزة من رواتبهم أزمة مفتعلة   
 البردويل: اتهام "حماس" بسعيها لإقامة إمارة إسلامية بغزة مغالطة كبيرة    
 وما زالت (الأهرام) تكذب وتتحرى الكذب!!   
 فتح تشهد خلافات حادة داخل صفوفها ودعوات لتأجيل انعقاد المؤتمر العام للحركة    
 البرلمان الأوروبي يؤجل التصويت على تعزيز العلاقات مع (إسرائيل) لمحاصرتها غزة  

المزيد...

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح السبت 6/12/2008


الرئيس:حماس إنضمت إلى كفار قريش والقرامطة بمنعهاحجاج قطاع غزة من السفر
مصر تدين عدوان المستوطنين بالخليل 
مقتل مهرب عبر الأنفاق على حدود مصر 
لا رواتب : 10 طن من الحلويات لحماس 
صحيفة تايمز: بلير لا يصلح مبعوث سلام 
إختطاف المواطن عماد طبازة لدى حماس 
الجهاد الاسلامي تعلن رفضها تجديد التهدئة من طرف واحد - ومصر تجدد دعوتها للفصائل للمصالحة بعد العيد
رحيل الكاتب والصحفي والشاعر الفلسطيني الزميل عايد عمرو - عن عمر يناهز الـ 49 عاماً
السفير منصور يوجه رسائل إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة ورئيس مجلس الأمن ورئيس الجمعية العامة حول اعتداءات المستوطنين
 قوات الامن الاسرائيليين بدأت باجلاء مستوطنين من مبنى في الخليل
 حاتم عبد القادر : المستوطنون أقاموا تنظيم سري لمهاجمة الفلسطينيين بالضفة والقدس
 باريس تسرب الوثيقة الاوروبية للسلام: دعم المبادرة العربية والتشديد على توفير مسلتزمات اقامة الدولتين وتسوية وضع القدس واللاجئين
 متحدث اطلاق قذيفة هاون من قطاع غزة بالنقب الغربي 
اسرائيل بدأت بضخ السولار الصناعي لتشعيل لمحطة الكهرباء في قطاع غزة
 اسرائيل تسمح بدخول 40 شاحنة محملة بمساعدات انسانية الي غزة
 اسرائيل تخفف اجراءات الحصار وتسمح بدخول مساعدات انسانية و الصحافيين الاجانب الى قطاع غزة
 فياض يطالب اسرائيل بادخال السيولة النقدية الى بنوك غزة
المزيد...



اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس السبت 6/12/2008



استطلاع: الفلسطينيون يرفضون تمديد التهدئة..والقسام يعتبره تأيد الشعب للمقاومة
أسرى حماس: اعتداءات المستوطنين في الخليل ثمرة طبيعية لتعهد السلطة بحمايتهم
ستتوقف غداً .. شركة الكهرباء: أزمة التيار رهينة بكميات الوقود المدخلة للقطاع
جنرال صهيوني: الصدام مع حماس مسألة وقت .. وستكون له أهمية كبرى 
الاحتلال يعتقل زوجة قيادي في الجهاد الإسلامي 
عطون يحيي الهبة البحرية العربية لكسر الحصار عن غزة
الخضري يؤكد ضرورة عدم توقف "انتفاضة السفن" رغم إعاقات ومضايقات الاحتلال
مستوطنون يحرقون منزلا ويحطمون سيارات ومنازل فلسطينية باعتداءات متجددة بالخليل
القدومي:سلطة عباس جبناء ويحاصرون الشعب وعلى المخلصين التصدي للمستوطنين
الحجاج يتوافدون إلى منى لقضاء يوم التروية 
حسن النوايا: الاحتلال يلغي قرار إطلاق سراح 250 أسيرا وعد بهم عباس    
 صراعات فتح تحتدم واصطفاف بين النهج العرفاتي والعباسي    
 لجنة من "فتح" تحمّل "الثوري" و"المركزي" مسؤولية سيطرة حماس على غزة    
 رويترز: تزايد التعذيب بحق معتقلي حماس في سجون السلطة في الضفة    
 باراك يأمر بهدم منزلي الاستشهاديين اللذين نفذا عمليتي الجرافة في القدس المحتلة 
المزيد..

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الاحد 7/12/2008

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2007-12-03_391386034.jpg[/aldl]

 بال برس تنشر قائمة أسماء الأسرى المنوي الإفراج عنهم من سجون الاحتلال 
 إختطاف اسعد مرشود 60 عام لدى حماس 
كتائب شهداء الأقصى تنفي لقاء حماس 
سقوط 3 صواريخ في النقب الغربي 
ليفني سنرد على صواريخ غزة عسكريا 
أولمرت اعمال المستوطنين بالخليل مذبحة 
مندوبا عن الرئيس محمود عباس - الوزير البندك يترأس وفدا رئاسيا للمشاركة في مراسم تشييع ودفن بطريرك روسيا 
 إسرائيل تمنع إبحار "سفينة العيد" من ميناء يافا وتصادرها بما فيها من مساعدات طبية و هدايا    
 حكم بلعاوي يرد على تصريحات لـ" فاروق القدومي " في صحيفة الرأي الكويتية 
 إسرائيل تنفي تأجيل إطلاق دفعة من الأسرى الفلسطينيين
 البنك الدولي يناشد اسرائيل الاسراع بتوفير السيولة النقدية لبنوك غزة
 باراك يقرر ابقاء معابر قطاع غزة التجارية مغلقة الاحد
 نجاة مقاومين من قصف مروحي اسرائيلي استهدفهم شمال قطاع غزة
 فياض يسجل نقاطا في المعركة الدبلوماسية مع اسرائيل بعد ارجاء التصويت على تعزيز العلاقات بين الاتحاد الاوروبي وتل ابيب
 مصر تدين السلوك الهمجي للمستوطنين في الخليل
 مقتل شاب في أحد الأنفاق على الحدود المصرية جراء اصابته بصعقة كهربائية
 سكان غزة لا يجدون رغيف الخبز وحماس تستورد اطنان الحلويات لذكرى انطلاقتها عبر الأنفاق 

المزيد...

[aldl]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/aldl]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان المولية لحماس الاحد 7/12/2008
[aldl]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/news/358x283.jpg[/aldl]

بالرغم من التغييب القسري لحجاج غزة إلا أن فلسطين كانت حاضرة في خطبة الركن الأعظم
توقف محطة كهرباء غزة بشكل كامل بسبب منع إدخال الوقود 
بعد مصافحته لبيرتس..طنطاوي يسوق لنهج عباس التفاوضي 
الخليل في العيد: أطفال يحرمون لقاء آبائهم المختطفين والمستوطنون سرقوا الفرحة
الأسرى: استثناء أسرى قطاع غزة من الافراجات سياسة خبيثة تهدف إلى تعزيز الانقسام 
مصر: الشرطة تعتقل عشرات الناشطين وتمنع قافلة إغاثية من التوجه إلى غزة
غزة: نقاش التهدئة سيتواصل بعد عطلة العيد لبلورة موقف نهائي
بالفيديو والصور: حماس تشارك أهالي شمال القطاع فرحة العيد
عائلة ريحان المجاهدة والمضحية بين مطرقة الاحتلال وسندان أجهزة عباس العملية
الاحتلال يصادر سفن الإغاثة ويختطف اثنين من طواقها ويغلق ميناء يافا
 بعد فضح مصافحته لبيرس .. شيخ الأزهر ينفي علمه بحصار غزة ومن يحاصرها !؟   
 ألوية الناصر تقصف مغتصبات الاحتلال بصواريخ " ناصر 2"   
 الخضري: إسرائيل تمنع إبحار سفينة العيد من ميناء يافا وتصادرها بما فيها من مساعدات    
 الأسطل: المقاومة وتطوير قدراتها كفيل بوقف جرائم المغتصبين الصهاينة في الضفة    
 قرار حكومي مصري بمنع غزة من خطب العيد!! 

المزيد...

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الاثنين 8/12/2008
[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2008-12-04_85176493.jpg[/aldl]
 رئيس الوزراء: الفلسطينيين اليوم كلهم "خلايلة" في مواجهة المستوطنين 
 وكالة فلسطين برس للأنباء تتقدم بالتهنئة من شعبنا
والأمتين العربية والإسلامية بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك
والاس يهني الفلسطينيين بعيد الأضحى 
الإحتلال يفتح اليوم 3 معابر الي نابلس 
محطة الكهرباء غزة تتوقف لنفاد الوقود 
إختطاف اسعد مرشود 60 عام لدى حماس 
كتائب شهداء الأقصى تنفي لقاء حماس 
فياض : آن الأوان لان يتخذ المجتمع الدولي خطوات عملية لإلزام إسرائيل بوقف الاستيطان ورفع الحصار عن قطاع غزة
 · أولمرت يصف اعمال المستوطنين في الخليل بالمذبحة14:26:01  
· المستطوطنين من مستوطنة عيلي وشيلو قرب نابلس يحرقون سيارة ويعتدون على منازل المواطنين
· "الأونروا" تحذر من نفاد مخزونها من المواد التموينية خلال يومين أو ثلاثة
· إسرائيل تنفي تأجيل إطلاق دفعة من الأسرى الفلسطينيين  
· البنك الدولي يناشد اسرائيل الاسراع بتوفير السيولة النقدية لبنوك غزة
· باراك يقرر ابقاء معابر قطاع غزة التجارية مغلقة الاحد
· نجاة مقاومين من قصف مروحي اسرائيلي استهدفهم شمال قطاع غزة
· فياض يسجل نقاطا في المعركة الدبلوماسية مع اسرائيل بعد ارجاء التصويت على تعزيز العلاقات بين الاتحاد الاوروبي وتل ابيب

المزيد...

[aldl]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/aldl]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان المولية لحماس الاثنين 8/12/2008
[aldl]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/news/hedhsf.jpg[/aldl]

شبكة فلسطين الآن تهنئ الشعب الفلسطيني والأمتين بحلول عيد الأضحى المبارك
عشرات المستوطنين يقتحمون مسجد دوما جنوب نابلس 
أجهزة عباس تحاول اغتيال مجاهد قسامي في مخيم بلاطة 
ضيوف الرحمن يرجمون جمرة العقبة ويتحللون من إحرامهم 
عيد التضحية والفداء..كتائب القسام تفجر عبوة ناسفة بجيب عسكري صهيوني شرق جباليا
الاحتلال يفرج عن النائب نزار رمضان
الأسرى: استثناء أسرى غزة من الافراجات سياسة خبيثة تهدف لتعزيز الانقسام
حماس تجدد تمسكها بالحوار وتعزيز الجبهة الداخلية الفلسطينية
أجهزة عباس تصيب أحد نشطاء حماس في مخيم بلاطة بجراح خطيرة بعد فشلها في اعتقاله
الغول يدعو للضغط على الاحتلال لوقف الإجراءات التعسفية بحق الأسرى
 توقف محطة كهرباء غزة بشكل كامل بسبب منع إدخال الوقود    
 بعد مصافحته لبيرتس..طنطاوي يسوق لنهج عباس التفاوضي    
 بالرغم من التغييب القسري لحجاج غزة إلا أن فلسطين كانت حاضرة في خطبة الركن الأعظم   
 الخليل في العيد: أطفال يحرمون لقاء آبائهم المختطفين والمستوطنون سرقوا الفرحة   
 الأسرى: استثناء أسرى قطاع غزة من الافراجات سياسة خبيثة تهدف إلى تعزيز الانقسام  

المزيد...

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح 10 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2008-11-23_581577085.jpg[/aldl]

الرئيس : لأهالي غـزة إصبروا نحن نعرف الظلم الذي حل بكـم فالظلام سينتهي
رسائل ال S M S انهالت على الفلسطينيين 
مسؤول دولي يطالب بمحاكمة اسرائيل 
   الرئاسة الفلسطينية تنفي الأخبار الإسرائيلية حول تأجيل اٌطلاق عن الأسرى وتؤكد ان الرئيس يسعى بشكل دائم لإطلاق سراح الأسرى 
أولمرت : الليكود أصبح حزبا متطرفا 
عيد الأضحى : أبناء غزة غير أبناء غزة 
  21 عاما على الإنتفاضة الشعبية عام 1987 
لا جديد


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس 10/12/2008

[aldl]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/news/5412354354354135436854354584.jpg[/aldl]

السفينة الرابعة..سفينة الكرامة تصل إلى غزة وعلى متنها أكاديميين وأطباء 
مخابرات عباس تخطف الشيخ الداعية كمال سعيد من بلدة جيوس قضاء قلقيلية
لينر: سيتم اليوم ادخال كميات الوقود من غاز الطهي لمحطة التوليد
سفينة جديدة انطلقت من قبرص بعد منتصف الليل وهي في الميناء الدولية حاليا
لا جديد

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الخميس 11 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/101/2008-01-06_355244111.jpg[/aldl]

فــتح الإسـلام تختار زعيما جــديداً 
حين ترتكب حماس ما لم ترتكبه تل أبيب*!? ..المزيد..
 براك يصادق : تحويل 100 مليون شيكل لغزة 
اسرائيل تعلن عن فتح معابر غزة جزئيا 
حماس تجري اتصالات سرية لعرقلة الحوار 
إغتيال المواطن وليد زيدان على يد حماس 
اجتماع إسرائيلي لتحديد مصير التهدئة في غزة ، أولمرت غير راضٍ عن سير التهدئة ويرى وجوب إعادة النظر فيها   
.فياض يعرب عن خيبة أمله من قرار المجلس الوزاري الأوروبي بشأن رفع مستوى العلاقات بين الاتحاد الأوروبي واسرائيل

فلسطين برس


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الخميس 11/12/2008

[aldl]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/news/12565666.jpg[/aldl]

العيد في غزة..(كل عام وجرتكم ملاينة غاز)
الخضري يدعم مطالبة أممية بمحاكمة دولية لقادة الاحتلال بسبب حصار غزة
دعوى لدى "الجنائية الدولية" ضد القيادة السياسية والعسكرية الصهيونية بسبب حصار غزة 
حماقة شطريت ...وملاجئ غزة !
بعد إغلاق مشدد دام أكثر من شهر.. سلطات الاحتلال تواصل فتح معابر القطاع لليوم التاني
   تجمعات تضامنية في ايطاليا تطالب مصر بفتح معبر رفح
وزير الداخلية الصهيوني يتوعد سكان غزة ويدعوهم لتجهيز الملاجئ 
خلال جلسة للمجلس المصغر.. أولمرت وليفني وباراك يبحثون اليوم مصير التهدئة 
عباس.. الأول مع مرتبة (القرف)!.. مقال رفضت الصحف العربية نشره التفاصيل
مشعل والرئيس اليمني يبحثان هاتفياً تطورات القضية الفلسطينية
فلسطين الان

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الجمعة 12 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2008-01-08_909121319.jpg[/aldl]
السفير نبيل عمرو : لا نية لحل السلطة ولا تفكير في استرداد غزة بالقوة
  فياض يدشن ويتفقد "39" مشروعاً تنموياً في بديا وسنيريا وكفر ثلث وعزون وعسلة وصير وكفر جمال وكفر صور والراس وجيوس 
الرئيس يزور واشنطن في لقاء وداعي لبوش 
فتح معابر غزة يومي الجمعة والاحدالقادم 
كارتر يزور دمشق السبت ويلتقي الأسد 
الطيبي:على لفني أن تفهم النكبةلن تتكرر 
الزهار:حكومة شجاعة تنهي ملف شاليط 
فلسطين برس


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الجمعة 12/12/2008



بالصور: سفينة الكرامة لكسر الحصار تغادر ميناء غزة وعلى متنها (11) طالبا 
الحركة الإسلامية: الأرض أرضنا فإما أن نعيش عليها كرماء أو نُدفن في بطنها شهداء
الاحتلال يقمع ثلاث مسيرات سلمية منددة بالجدار الفاصل بالضفة المحتلة
الاحتلال يختطف 9 فلسطينيين في مدن الضفة بينهم شاب أفرج عنه من سجون عباس
السرايا": لا مجال لتمديد التهدئة في ظل استمرار العدوان الصهيوني والحصار
سفينة للهلال الأحمر الإيراني تحمل ألف طن مساعدات تصل غزة الأسبوع المقبل
عباس يهدد منتقديه بالمنظمة ويعاقب "قبعة"
فلسطينيو 48 لـ لينفي: لن نترك أرضنا إلى المجهول


فلسطين الان

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح السبت 13 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2008-11-23_581577085.jpg[/aldl]

الرئيس يعود إلى أرض الوطن بعد أدائه مناسك الحـج
عمرو : نعمل مع مصر لاستئناف الحوار 
اليوم بدء عودة 120شخص لغزة من مصر 
فشل محاولة تهريب غاز الطهي عبر الانفاق 
حماد: الرئيس أوضح أن الإجراءات الإسرائيلية بتفتيش السفن وحجز جوازات سفر المتضامنين ،إجراءات سخيفة
قريع: تصريحات ليفني خطيرة جدا ولن يكون مكان للمستوطنين أو الكتل الاستيطانية في أي حل قادم
المجدلاوي : طفيليو الأنفاق عقبات في وجه الوحدة وهم أسوأ من تجار السلطة السابقة
40 بالمئة من سكان غزة يريدون الهجرة 
رايس:السلام يضرب حزب الله وحماس 
الرئيس الأميركي الأسبق جيمي كارتر يلتقي مشعل غداً في دمش لبحث ملف التهدئة وملف شاليط 


فلسطين برس


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس السبت 13/12/2008



الضفة وغزة .. وحدة وعزة
الخضري: تصريحات ليفني خطيرة وتتطلب توحداً فلسطينياً وتكاتفاً دولياً وعربياً وإٍسلامياً
حماس: انعقاد مجلس الأمن لدعم عملية السلام خدعة جديدة وملهاة للرأي العام العالمي
الانطلاقة ال21 لحركة حماس 
أبو مجاهد: الحكومة الصهيونية تتحمل المسؤولية عن مصير شاليط
المراقب العام لإخوان الأردن: حماس أعادت إلى الأمة الثقة بنفسها بعد أن غمرها اليأس
الشرطة تنشر عناصرها لتأمين الجماهير القادمة يوم غد إلى مهرجان انطلاقة حماس 
صحيفة عبرية: باراك يدرس إحداث تغيير في أساليب الرد عسكرياً على صواريخ غزة
أحمدي نجاد: إسرائيل تشرف على الزوال 

فلسطين الان

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الاحد 14 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/101/2007-11-30_553719843.jpg[/aldl]

الاحتلال يعتقل 10 شبان من قرية زبوبا 
فتح : استبدال يوم الحج الأكبر بيوم حماس الأكبر انسلاخ حماس عن الاسلام
الرئيس خلال استقبال المهنئين له بالحج : جهودنا من أجل إقامة الدولة وعاصمتها القدس الشريف ستستمر 
حماس: لن نجدد التهدئة مع إسرائيل 
عبيد: محطة الكهرباء بغزة ستتوقف اليوم 
10مليون دولار مقبل إبلاغ مكان شاليط 
جلعاد يبحث بالقاهرة تمديد التهدئة 
أبو الغيط يطلع رئاسة الاتحاد الأوروبي على جهور المصالحة الفلسطينية وإحلال السلام
مصر توافق على اقتراح ايراني ببحث حصار غزة على المستوى الاسلامي


فلسطين برس


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الاحد 14/12/2008



هنية: حماس بعد الحصار أقوى ولا شرعية لعباس بعد 9 يناير ولن تسقط القلاع ولن تخترق الحصون
من جديد غزة تغرق في ظلام دامس 
أسرى حماس في سجون الاحتلال يبرقون بالتهاني للحركة بمناسبة الانطلاقة
في يوم انطلاقتها الـ21 أجهزة عباس تخطف 13 من أنصار حماس
صبراً آل حماس .. فإن موعدكم التمكين و الجنة 
حماس: الحشود الضخمة المشاركة في ذكرى الانطلاقة تؤكد تقدّم تيار المقاومة على التسوية 
   أجهزة "عباس" تحرم أهالي الضفة من الاحتفال بانطلاقة حماس..والاحتلال يكمل المهمة بالقدس المحتلة
عشرات الآلاف تزحف نحو الكتيبة الخضراء للاحتفال بذكرى الانطلاقة 21 لحركة حماس
وزير الأسرى: إعادة اختطاف النائب عبد الرازق سابقة خطيرة 

فلسطين الان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الحكومة الفلسطينية تحمل الاحتلال والسلطة مسئولية الاعتداءات على أهالي الخليل
في إطار "حسن نواياه لعباس "..الاحتلال يلغي تخفيض فترة الاعتقال عن الأسرى 
إصابة ثلاثة مواطنين بينهم طفلة في اعتداءات المستوطنين بالخليل

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الاثنين 15 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2007-10-28_231286725.jpg[/aldl]

أبو ردينة : الرئيس سيعلن قريبا موعد انتخابات تشريعية ورئاسية متزامنة
هنية : لحجاج حماس لم يكتب لكم يوم عرفة فكتب الله لكم يوم حماس الأكبر ولكم ما لكم من الأجر والجهاد في سبيل الله مقدم على الحج
العجرمي : سيتم الافراج عن الاسرى اليوم 
ميليشيا حماس تختطف 3 أطفال في جباليا 
اسرائيل تقرر فتح معبر كرم ابو سالم 
قداس أحتفالي في كنيسة القيامة 
حماس ستعلن الدويك رئيساً بعد9 من يناير 
اسرائيل تعيد المقرر الخاص لحقوق الانسان ريتشارد بولك من مطار "بنغوريون" 

فلسطين برس


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الاثنين 15/12/2008



حماس: اختطاف ناصيف يؤكد على النهج التصفوي والقمعي الذي تستخدمه سلطة رام الله
وداع لائق بمجرم حرب "جورج بوش"
ليفني:التهدئة لم تعد قائمة على ارض الواقع وقطاع غزة لن يبقى تحت سيطرة حماس
كتائب القسام" في ذكرى انطلاقة حماس الـ 21: تحرير فلسطين هو هدفنا والمقاومة سبيلنا 
الجهاد الإسلامي: شعبنا سيواجه مشاريع الاستيطان والتهويد بكل قوة
نجاة قساميين من قصف إسرائيلي لنقطة رباط شرق الشجاعية
الاحتلال يختطف 17 مواطنا فلسطينيا من الضفة الغربية المحتلة
وفد قيادي من "حماس" برئاسة مشعل يلتقي كارتر في دمشق
هكذا ذكرنا هنية بعظمة الخالق!!


فلسطين الان

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الثلاثاء 16 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2007-11-26_761347927.jpg[/aldl]
الرئيس : سندعو إلى انتخابات رئاسية وتشريعية في وقت قريب وقريب جدا
مليشيا حماس تختطف أربع طالبات بغزة 
باراك يقرر اغلاق معابر قطاع غزة 
المجدلاوي:لن تحول التهدئة لتناقض داخلي 
وفاة مواطن بعد منعه من السفر للعلاج 
الاحتلال يعتقل 22 مواطن من الضفة اليوم 
عبد ربه : إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية في النصف الأول من 2009    
 قوة إسرائيلية تغتال أحد قـادة الجهاد الإسلامي في بلدة اليامون غرب جنين 
نائب الأمين العام لـ «الجهاد» :ذاهبون في اتجاه إنهاء التهدئة وعدم تجديدها فلا توجد مبررات لاستمرارها، ونرفض «تهدئة مقابل تهدئة

فلسطين برس


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الثلاثاء 16/12/2008



الحمد: الاحتلال بأمس الحاجة إلى التهدئة وعلى الفصائل توجيه ضربات قاصمة لإسرائيل
التغيير والإصلاح تبعث الشكر والتقدير للأمين العام لحزب الله اللبناني نصر الله
قوات الاحتلال تختطف 13 شابا من بلدة بيت أمر خلال مداهمات واسعة بالخليل
الحركة النسائية: حصار قطاع غزة وتجويع أبناءه إنما يزيده قوة وصلابة وتحديا لأعداءه
   المحكمة العسكرية تصدر حكما بالإعدام على محمد صيدم لإدانته بالتعاون مع الاحتلال
وزارة الأسرى الاحتلال أفرج عن 425 أسيراً واختطف ما يزيد عن 5000 آلاف هذا العام 
حماس: اغتيال نواهضة جريمة صهيونية ببصمات أجهزة عباس العميلة
نواب الحركة الإسلامية بالضفة يستنكرون طرد الاحتلال لمفوض حقوق الإنسان 
صحيفة عبرية: "إسرائيل" بدأت بتهيئة دولية لتوجيه ضربة عسكرية لغزة 

فلسطين الان

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الاربعاء 17 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2008-12-17_32571650.jpg[/aldl]

خلال استقباله نظيره النمساوي-الرئيس يطالب برفع الحصار عن قطاع غزة 
رضوان:الجمعة آخر أيام التهدئة ولن تجدد 
بيان توضيحي صادر عن ديوان آل صيدم 
حول حكم الإعدام بحق متعاون بغزة .... تفاصيل
برأس مال 20 مليون دولار حماس تنشأ شركة مصرفية تحت إسم البنك الوطني الإسلامي - وسلطة النقد ترفض التعامل معه
رضوان:الجمعة آخر أيام التهدئة ولن تجدد 
  14 قاضياً يؤدون اليمين القانونية اليوم 
 سقوط 6 قذائف صاروخية على النقب الغربي
رئيس النمسا يتعهد بمناقشة قضية شليط 
إسرائيل تقرر إغلاق معابر غزة اليـوم 
رئيس ديوان الرئاسة: انطلاق احتفالية القدس عاصمة الثقافة العربية 2009 سيتم من قلب القدس
غزة : قيادة حماس عقدت اجتماع الليلة أمس أجمعت برفض بتمديد التهدئة وتقرر تشكيل غرفة عمليات 

فلسطين برس


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الاربعاء 17/12/2008



الدويك: بموجب القانون أنا أتولى رئاسة السلطة في التاسع من كانون الثاني 
تأشيرات حجيج غزة بيعت في القاهرة "بألف دينار" وحجاج أردنيون استفادوا منها 
معظمهم من حماس: الاحتلال يختطف 10 مواطنين من بيت لحم 
وزارة الصحة تقرر منع التدخين في مرافق جميع مرافق الوزارة
الحكومة الفلسطينية: قرار مجلس الأمن هزيل ودليل على ضعف السلطة
إسرائيل تسعى لتوفير شرعية عربية لضرب حماس‏
بحر: قرار محاكمة رمز الشرعية قرار "عنصري وعدواني" ضد الشرعية
كتائب القسام: لا نهرول نحو التهدئة إذا لم يذعن الاحتلال لاستحقاقاتها
المزيني: الاحتلال لا يعرف مكان شاليط لإطلاق سراحه عسكرياً 


فلسطين الان

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الحميس 18 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2008-12-18_366626114.jpg[/aldl]

سبع اصابات في قصف للطيران الاسرائيلي على شمال وشرق قطاع غزة
اولمرت :السلام مع سوريا في متناول اليد 
الرئيس:التهدئة هامة للحفاظ على المواطنين 
معبر الكرامة يعمل يومي الاحد والاثنين 
على ذمة "معاريف" دول :صفوا قادة حماس 
حماس تمنع حفل تكريم للمعلم الفلسطيني 
محلل عسكري اسرائيلي : اجتياح الجيش لقطاع غزة بات متأخراً واكثر تعقيداً ، فحماس اقامت منظومات دفاعية في غزة ورسخت منظومة الانفاق
د.فياض في اول زيارة لتونس : الشعب الفلسطيني يثمن عاليا لتونس مواقفها الى جانب قضيته
رئيس البرلمان العربي محمد جاسم الصقر، يدعو إلى الضغط على إسرائيل للإفراج عن د. الدويك


فلسطين برس


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الخميس 18/12/2008



المصري لعباس: بدلاً من ترويج الخزعبلات غادر موقع الرئاسة بصمت وهدوء
اصابة 9مواطنين في قصف اسرائيلي شرق غزة
الرئيس محمود عباس يستجدي الصحافة العبرية في لقاء خاص داخل المقاطعة 
برهوم: الاحتلال عنون لمرحلة جديدة من القتل ضد شعبنا.. وسنرد على العدوان
غداً ينتهي مفعولها ... مصير التهدئة لا يزال غامضاً والاحتلال يهدد 
الاحتلال يداهم منازل وكهوف ويسرق أموال خلال مداهمات في الظاهرية جنوب الخليل
الاحتلال يبني مقطع من الجدار في الرماضين ويوسع مستوطنة قرب السموع بالخليل
أبو مجاهد: التهدئة انتهت والعدو سيدفع ثمن جرائمه 
وجهة نظر قانونية تحذر جيش الاحتلال من قصف مناطق مأهولة في غزة 


فلسطين الان

----------


## Sad Story

اخبار اليوم من وكالة فلسطين برس الموالية لفتح الاحد 21 /12/2008

[shfaf2]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/template_header_02.gif[/shfaf2]

[aldl]http://www.palpress.ps/arabic/images/imgs/104/2008-01-06_201413371.jpg[/aldl]

إصابة عامل جنوب إسرائيل ونجاة مجموعة فلسطينية من قصف إسرائيلي
الزعارير: التوافق شرط لمواجهة الاحتلال 
رئيس الوزراء د. فياض يطالب المجتمع الدولي إلزام إسرائيل بوقف أنشطتها الاستيطانية والتقيد بقواعد القانون الدولي
احتجاجا على فصل 725 عاملا من بلدية جنين: نقابة العاملين في بلديات الضفة تعلق الدوام ساعة واحدة
شهيد من كتائب الأقصى وعدد من الإصابات بقصف اسرائيلي شمال قطاع غزة
انفجار صهريج وقود في العريش متجه لغزة 
مصر:يوجداتصالات مع اسرائيل حول التهدئة 
إصابة طفلين بقصف اسرائيلي شمال القطاع 
الاحمد:مصر تجري اتصالات لتجديد التهدئة 


فلسطين برس


[shfaf2]http://paltimes.net/arabic/images/pal_r1_c17.jpg[/shfaf2]

اخبار اليوم من فلسطين الان الموالية لحماس الاحد 21/12/2008



فيتوريو المخلص وعباس المفلس
مخطط إسرائيلي لبناء مستوطنة يسكن بها 55 ألف مستوطن بين بيت لحم والقدس
البردويل ينفى وجود أي اتصالات لتمديد التهدئة 
تقرير: حواره.. رحلة معاناة فلسطينية على "حاجز الموت" 
الجهاد: أعمال القمع بحق الأسرى دليل آخر على عدوانية الاحتلال
إضراب مفتوح عن الطعام لأسرى سجن عوفر بعد مواجهات مع الاحتلال
القحطاني: مشافي قطر جاهزة لاستقبال مرضى غزة
"حماس": الشعب الفلسطيني لن يبقى وحده يدفع ثمن العدوان الإسرائيلي
مصر تمنع دخول شاحنة مساعدات إلى رفح



فلسطين الان

----------

